# Happy Bday Johnny.B.Good



## oivind_dahle (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy happy

Here is a stripper for you:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zJfCmgY2S...QtPQlVnk/s1600/channing-tatum-gq-magazine.jpg


----------



## mhenry (Jun 23, 2012)

happy b-day


----------



## Pabloz (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Jim (Jun 23, 2012)

Have a great day!


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 23, 2012)

Have a great one!!!!!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy JBG Day!


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Happy Joy Joy !!!:bat:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

(I couldn't help clicking on that link Oivind, even though I knew it would be a joke of some sort!)


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Bday! Hope you have a great one!:hbday::hbday::hbday::hbday::hbday:


----------



## The Edge (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Burl Source (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!
Go....Johnny go go go!
[video=youtube_share;VJ9S953S6Ww]http://youtu.be/VJ9S953S6Ww[/video]


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy happy! Have a great dane!


----------



## JBroida (Jun 23, 2012)

happy birthday... who knew we had the same one


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy birthday to both of you guys!


----------



## apicius9 (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday! I wonder what special occasion was about 9 months ago, besides the two of you I know four more people who's b'day is today...

Stefan


----------



## obtuse (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy bday brother


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday Johnny


----------



## chinacats (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday JBG!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 23, 2012)

Happy birthday boss!


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 24, 2012)

happy birthday guys!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks again everyone.

Such a great group of people here!


----------



## Mike Davis (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 24, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Happy Birthday! I wonder what special occasion was about 9 months ago, besides the two of you I know four more people who's b'day is today...
> 
> Stefan


Around here it usually points to a big snow storm. Happy birthday. Hope it was a great one.


----------

